# AFC Scan



## MrsG09 (Dec 15, 2011)

Soooooooo excited  

Had our health/medical questionarre in the post from Nurture Notts yesterday so just waiting for my period to start so I can ring for an appointment for my AFC Scan.....Never wanted my period to start so much in my life lol!!!!!

They also mentioned that DH would need to book in for his SA but on our referal it did say that he has has a vasectomy......surely we wouldnt need to spend the £85 for this or is it somethong they still check?

Also what happens during the scan, I,m so nervous & excited all at the same time.  Just so happy things are finally starting to happen for us  

xx


----------



## MrsG09 (Dec 15, 2011)

Well had my AFC scan this morning, was told I have a big 5.5cm fibroid and the hydrosalphinx on my left ube has disapeared  slightly worried abouth the fibroid but have my consultant appt booked for the 29th march so I will find out everythingh then!


----------



## C-M-F (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi

I'm at Nurture Notts too.

Had my AFC scan at the end of Feb - they found a couple of fibroids but under 3 cm and not interferring with the uterus.

Our consultants appt was last week - they are so reassuring and helpful, he went through all our options in detail - he was in no rush and was happy to answer every question we asked, twice in some cases  .

Came away feeling very positive.  My fibroids are not large enough to need removing so leaving them be.  Hopefully yours will be good news too.

We are starting our first IVF cycle this month - just waiting for the prescription to arrive.

Fingers crossed for you that your consultants appt goes well too


----------

